# burble burble pop-pop



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok this is an LS1 issue i know. I have many Trans am friends and it is apperent in their cars too does any one know why the exhaust on deceleration does this signature Burble burble pop-pop sound. It got bad on my car when I put my lt and cat back on my car but then I got a throttle body From Mark Shaner in Arlington Tx and it has reduced it alot? why is this? :confused don't get me wrong it sounds neat?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I just put a Corsa sport cat back on my LS2 gto last night and the first thing I notice was the pop-pop was much more noticable. 

From what I understand, the popping/burbling is caused by the very rich stock tune. Supposedly a custom tune nearly eliminates it. Have you had a tune, like when you installed your TB?

I like to call it "The NASCAR effect"


----------



## 86Noel (Aug 9, 2006)

I wouldn't worry so much about it. Many new high performance cars have that sound. Listen to a stock SRT-4, they have that rumble too. It's just the excess fuel not being burnt when you lift from the accelerator.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

Yea I hate it too, My buddies Mustang sounds a lot nicer but in the end I will still eat him alive LOL LOL, I must say it sounds awsome under acceleration I'm learning to live with it.. Oh well..


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Are you guys retarded?

That's one of the best things about rolling into a parking lot full of wannabe go-fast cars. It's old school muscle-car sound at it's finest!

When I roll into the parking lot at work and am decelerating looking for a spot, I love to have the windows down and do a gearing brake just so I CAN hear that sound.

Automotive auditory bliss at it's best in my opinion


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Are you guys retarded?
> 
> That's one of the best things about rolling into a parking lot full of wannabe go-fast cars. It's old school muscle-car sound at it's finest!
> 
> ...


:agree 
Absolutely agree, the popping is awesome. Sounds like a true muscle car IMO.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Are you guys retarded?
> 
> That's one of the best things about rolling into a parking lot full of wannabe go-fast cars. It's old school muscle-car sound at it's finest!
> 
> ...


:agree Dat's what I'm talkin bout!


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

MeanGoat said:


> Are you guys retarded?
> 
> That's one of the best things about rolling into a parking lot full of wannabe go-fast cars. It's old school muscle-car sound at it's finest!
> 
> ...


:agree 

I love the gurgling exhaust note on deceleration. I love rolling down my windows and hearing this as I slowly drive in my neighborhood. It sounds really cool reflected off the houses on my street.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i hear this pop pop sound a little bit on my stock exhaust it doesn't bother me that much. hey 'NINJURED' how is that exhaust i was thinking about getting that one let me know how it sounds and if u feel a difference :cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's not because it rich, it's because it goes lean. there is something called deacceleration fuel cut off. when you let off of the gas it shuts off the fuel. it causes an incomplete combustion and unburned gas gets in the exhaust. BANG! i have my DFCO disabled and it just burble-burbles with no pop.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> it's not because it rich, it's because it goes lean. there is something called deacceleration fuel cut off. when you let off of the gas it shuts off the fuel. it causes an incomplete combustion and unburned gas gets in the exhaust. BANG! i have my DFCO disabled and it just burble-burbles with no pop.


That is good to know. I like the burble burble, actually it is music to my ears but it goes from music to my ears to nails scratching on a chalk board once the first pop hits.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

alptbird said:


> That is good to know. I like the burble burble, actually it is music to my ears but it goes from music to my ears to nails scratching on a chalk board once the first pop hits.


the '04 is the only one i'm sure you can turn off all DFCO. i'm not sure about the LS2s


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> it's not because it rich, it's because it goes lean. there is something called deacceleration fuel cut off. when you let off of the gas it shuts off the fuel. it causes an incomplete combustion and unburned gas gets in the exhaust. BANG! i have my DFCO disabled and it just burble-burbles with no pop.


Thank you- that's it right there . That's why I laugh at the "I pop it in neutral to coast down hill for better economy" stuff- if you coast in 6th, it cust fuel because it is in "decel"- when you pop it in neutral, it idles- requring fuel. The difference is negligible I'm sure, but the whole "rpm equals fuel consumption, so I use neutral" thing is gone on a modern EFI car.
Joe


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> Are you guys retarded?
> 
> That's one of the best things about rolling into a parking lot full of wannabe go-fast cars. It's old school muscle-car sound at it's finest!
> 
> ...


:agree 
You got that right! One of the best sounds you could hear. I seek out that sound!

Jim M.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Are you guys retarded?
> 
> That's one of the best things about rolling into a parking lot full of wannabe go-fast cars. It's old school muscle-car sound at it's finest!
> 
> ...


:lol: You guys should hear this without muffs! I think it sounds bad to the bone and the 3 people per week that stop next to me in traffic and tell me my car is bad azz agree. IMO decel sounds better than accel and 2nd gear decel in parking lots causes pedestrians to look and me to get my SEGs!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> :lol: You guys should hear this without muffs! I think it sounds bad to the bone and the 3 people per week that stop next to me in traffic and tell me my car is bad azz agree. IMO decel sounds better than accel and 2nd gear decel in parking lots causes pedestrians to look and me to get my SEGs!


:agree Yep, yep! My mom loves to hear the decel gurgle and pop! Although, starting it up in the morning could wake the neighbors for a couple of blocks. No one's complained yet though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i haven't had anybody say mine doesn't sound bad ass without the pop
http://media.putfile.com/SpinTech-GTO-LaunchFlyby


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

silgoat05 said:


> i hear this pop pop sound a little bit on my stock exhaust it doesn't bother me that much. hey 'NINJURED' how is that exhaust i was thinking about getting that one let me know how it sounds and if u feel a difference :cool


Sorry it took me so long to respond but I was having a love-hate relationship with the exhaust...

I traded a supercharged Park Avenue Ultra for my GTO. You couldn't even tell the Park Avenue was running the exhaust was so quiet. Anyway, the stock GTO seemed very loud and rumbly compared to what I was used to and it took a few days to get used to it...

17 months later I put the Corsa Sport on and I had to get used to it all over again. It sounds mean and aggressive when giving it any gas. It has a different tone than the stock... If I describe stock as bluh,bluh,bluh,bluh then the Corsa is more like grr,grr,grr,grr :rofl: 

As I already stated, compared to stock, the pop-pop-burble-burble is much more noticable (and I DO like the sound), it idles fairly quiet and does not produce drone at cruising speeds. It is much louder on acceleration but you can keep it quiet if you ease up to speed...

I maybe noticed a small difference in engine performance as it seemed slightly more responsive to throttle inputs

I wasn't sure if I could handle the noise of the exhaust because the only one I want to notice me is the dude I'm smokin' from the light  but now I am starting to_ love _it. A little goose to the throttle and you know I mean business, I see a ricer, mustang, etc and let off the gas as I go by so they get the full pop-pop-burble-burble...

The exhaust tips look waaaay better than stock too

Corsa has a touring package that is supposed to be quieter (more $$$)
I guess it's just the ******* coming out in me...cause I'm happy

Oh, I put the exhaust on, then a couple of days later, I put an LPE intake in and that made a much more noticable difference in performance. Some have said an intake by itself doesn't do much and an exhaust by itself doesn't do much, but I am very pleased with the combo package I got on there...now I just have get to C.A.M. fo a tune...!!!!


----------



## Otown_GTO (Aug 17, 2006)

GTJimbO said:


> :agree
> You got that right! One of the best sounds you could hear. I seek out that sound!
> 
> Jim M.



Addicting...I've had my '05 for about a month now and never get tired of hearing it.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

MeanGoat said:


> Are you guys retarded?
> 
> That's one of the best things about rolling into a parking lot full of wannabe go-fast cars. It's old school muscle-car sound at it's finest!
> 
> ...


:agree 

I have an A4 so it doesn't do it very much unless I shift down manually, but I sure love how its sounds. I can hardly wait until I bolt on some headers.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 14, 2006)

*Exhaust*

I think it sounds awesome, I have a Joe Gibbs Silverado Super charged and it does the same thing. It is that snap/crackle/pop like the cereal BUT much louder. If I did not hear it I would be worried.


----------



## 06GTO (Sep 14, 2006)

You are absolutely correct!
They need to pass EPA, that's why they tuned the cars lean.
BTW I just got my GTO and I'm not familiar yet with the shortcuts, what's DFCO stands for, and where is located.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

06GTO said:


> I'm not familiar yet with the shortcuts, what's DFCO stands for?


Decelleration Fuel Cut Off= DFCO


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I know I'm pushing it with this thread revival but does anyone know if you can turn off this "DFCO" on an LS2 with a predator? I just put Kooks Afterburners on and I love the sound, but not so much the pop on decel.


----------

